# [Sat 22nd Aug 2015] Time Tunnel - In Aid of Save Cressingham Gardens (The Canterbury Arms)



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 3, 2015)

Time Tunnel will make one last stand at the Canterbury Arms on Saturday 22nd August 2015.

As the Canterbury Arms faces the developer’s axe we felt it was important to take a final bow as a tribute to the venue, as well as a thank you and a farewell to Brian and his family for their continued support for all the Time Tunnel events we have held there since March 2011.

In addition we felt it was important to do something more than just offer you a great night filled with great music, therefore we will be giving all proceeds from this event to the SAVE CRESSINGHAM GARDENS campaign: https://savecressingham.wordpress.com/

We would love for you all to join us and have a great time, have a drink, a dance, meet some old friends, and then head home, happy and hopeful, knowing that your £3 entry fee has gone to a great cause, and that the passing of the Canterbury Arms has been marked in a positive and meaningful way.

It is more than just buildings being lost to greedy landlords, property developers and incompetent councils; it is people’s lives too. Their homes, their history, their communities, their livings, their friends and their families are being ripped apart by a relentless and uncompassionate greed. That needs to be addressed, and it needs to be stopped.

People matter.

We hope to see you there.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 19, 2015)

Reminder.....this Saturday.....


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2015)

I'll try and pop down and take a few snaps of the occasion. If I get a moment, I'll plug it on Buzz too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 19, 2015)

editor said:


> I'll try and pop down and take a few snaps of the occasion. If I get a moment, I'll plug it on Buzz too.



Ta


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 21, 2015)

Time tunnel are pleased to announce that 2Tone artist Rhoda Dakar (Bodysnatchers/Special AKA) will be the special guest DJ at our very last night at The Canterbury Arms in aid of the SAVE CRESSINGHAM GARDENS CAMPAIGN. £3 entry.  

Rhoda played at our very first night, and we have been lucky enough to have worked with her on many occasions. Rhoda has been a huge supporter of everything we have done and  is as much a part of Time Tunnel as any of us.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2015)

I've given it a big write up here and tweeted it out to 20k followers: 
Time Tunnel presents a Save Cressingham Gardens benefit at Brixton’s Canterbury Arms, Sat 22nd Aug

Will you be selling the Cressingham T-Shirts on the night? Might be an idea....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 21, 2015)

Wicked. Thanks.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 21, 2015)

editor said:


> I've given it a big write up here and tweeted it out to 20k followers:
> Time Tunnel presents a Save Cressingham Gardens benefit at Brixton’s Canterbury Arms, Sat 22nd Aug
> 
> Will you be selling the Cressingham T-Shirts on the night? Might be an idea....



Need to ask Greebo about T-shirts etc


----------



## Greebo (Aug 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Need to ask Greebo about T-shirts etc


Sorry, I've only just got back in. 

T shirts will be sold on a first come first served basis, with orders taken for more (there's a limit to how many I can carry) £10 per T shirt on the night, maybe with the chance to get it signed by Nanker and the people working that night, as a souvenir of a great pub.  Sorry, cash only.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 21, 2015)

editor said:


> I've given it a big write up here and tweeted it out to 20k followers:
> Time Tunnel presents a Save Cressingham Gardens benefit at Brixton’s Canterbury Arms, Sat 22nd Aug <snip>


Thanks for that.


----------



## Callie (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm going to try to pop along


----------



## Greebo (Aug 22, 2015)

Callie said:


> I'm going to try to pop along


See you there, I hope - I'll be the one in the butchered T shirt.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm quite looking forward to this now I'm feeling better. Fingers poptyping Greebo what time will you be descending? Any other urbs going to this bar editor?


----------



## Fingers (Aug 22, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I'm quite looking forward to this now I'm feeling better. Fingers poptyping Greebo what time will you be descending? Any other urbs going to this bar editor?



Probs about 8ish, not sure yet, will text you later


----------



## Greebo (Aug 22, 2015)

Maharani, glad you're feeling better than the other night.  I aim to be there from the start.  

Nanker Phelge will be there, for obvious reasons; VP won't, he needs to rest before an appointment on Monday.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 22, 2015)

I might pop down.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2015)

It was good!


----------



## Greebo (Aug 23, 2015)

editor said:


> It was good!


Understatement of the year.  

Good music, unpretentious lovely people (well, the ones I came across, at least), and such a shame that the Canterbury Arms is now less than a month from being emptied and demolished.

Thanks for a great night, Nanker Phelge.  I hope you find somewhere else for your Time Tunnel nights, tough search though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 23, 2015)

My head hurts


----------



## Maharani (Aug 23, 2015)

A fantastic night twinged with deep sadness.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 23, 2015)

That was a great night out!   Lovely friendly crowd, great music and loved the dancing. Really really enjoyed it.  

So sorry it was the first time I made it along and it was the last one.  Thank you Nanker Phelge - hope you find a new venue for it.

Hope you raised lots of money for Save Cressingham too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 23, 2015)

My head still hurts....

Money count as soon as I remember how to get beyound 3


----------



## Greebo (Aug 23, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My head still hurts... <snip>


Take your time to recover before counting up, you had a very long night of it.  Get well soon.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2015)

I posted a few pics: 
















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/08/...h-a-big-night-at-the-canterbury-arms-brixton/


----------



## Maharani (Aug 24, 2015)

Buzz article says last club night is 5th sept. Think that's wrong, it's this Saturday coming, 29th.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Buzz article says last club night is 5th sept. Think that's wrong, it's this Saturday coming, 29th.


That's what I meant to type! The bar finally closes on the 5th, but the last club night is indeed on the 29th. That'll teach me to publish something before a coffee!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 24, 2015)

final time tunnel ever, or just at that venue?


----------



## Maharani (Aug 24, 2015)

ska invita said:


> final time tunnel ever, or just at that venue?


Last TT was Saturday just gone.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2015)

ska invita said:


> final time tunnel ever, or just at that venue?


At the venue.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Last TT was Saturday just gone.


Sorry misinterpreted what you said!


----------



## Greebo (Aug 24, 2015)

editor said:


> At the venue.


Small mercies and all that.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 25, 2015)

We raised just over £200 for the fund. So that was good.

Will transfer that money over this week.

Thanks to all who came and joined in. It was an emotional ending for us. Sadly, it seems there will be so many more emotional endings for so many as Brixton is faced with yet more and more change.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 27, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> We raised just over £200 for the fund. So that was good.
> 
> Will transfer that money over this week.
> 
> Thanks to all who came and joined in. It was an emotional ending for us. Sadly, it seems there will be so many more emotional endings for so many as Brixton is faced with yet more and more change.


Good work.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 27, 2015)




----------

